# 3D option on 3DS



## laurenx (Dec 10, 2014)

Does anyone actually use the 3D option on the 3DS? I've always been curious because I never do!


----------



## Envelin (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't because it gives me migraines and then I puke so yeah no thanks.


----------



## Jake (Dec 10, 2014)

I used to but then I stopped and never went back


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 10, 2014)

I still use it from time to time. I was pleasantly surprised by the amount of areas available in 3D in ORAS.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 10, 2014)

Sometimes I forget the 3D is actually an option haha. It's very rare but sometimes I use it for a little while when I play certain games, like I think I used it a bit when I played FE:A.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Dec 10, 2014)

i dont because some of my games have limited 3d (like pokemanz) and I don't favor it.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Dec 10, 2014)

No.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 10, 2014)

i hardly ever
only when i feel like it, like the primal kyogre cutscene in AS


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 10, 2014)

I use it occasionally in Mario 3D and I did for cutscenes in Link Between Worlds. Otherwise I'm not crazy about it... hurts my eyes.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 10, 2014)

I'll check out of idle curiosity from time to time

but never for longer than like 5 seconds


----------



## Meadows (Dec 10, 2014)

I use it like everyone once in a long while for like a sec than I turn it off. I would of got the 2ds but the design of that thing is stupid.


----------



## Cress (Dec 10, 2014)

I think I'm the only one to have it on 100% of the time. I really like it and it doesn't strain my eyes. (So in case you thought the rumors of it giving you "eye cancer" is true, it's not. There is no such thing as eye cancer from looking at a video game.)


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 10, 2014)

I used it a lot back when I got my 3DS, and I've never had any problems with headaches or migraines and such. I only turn it on occasionally, such as today since the snow looks pretty neat in 3D.


----------



## Tao (Dec 10, 2014)

I had it on for like 5 minuets when I first got it and decided I don't like it. It just makes stuff look slightly blurry and would probably give me a headache if I left it on. I tried it a few times out of curiosity with the first few games I got on 3DS but it was always the same, as well as causing some FPS drops.


I would have gotten a 2DS but it looks like a piece of toast and isn't nearly as portable as my XL...Plus the screens would have probably gotten really scratched and dirty since you can't close it :/


----------



## jobby47 (Dec 10, 2014)

I've tried the 3d mode on a 3ds and I do not like it at all and would rather just use the regular 2d mode.


----------



## Radagast (Dec 10, 2014)

I actually like playing with it on. It's pretty neat especially for cutscenes. Sometimes it even helps to have the depth perception when I'm trying to catch butterflies in ACNL


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 10, 2014)

it hurts sooo much
and that's why i have a 2ds


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 10, 2014)

lolnope
I would have gotten a 2ds, but I prefer the design of the 3ds.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah like 70% of the time.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 10, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I think I'm the only one to have it on 100% of the time. I really like it and it doesn't strain my eyes. (So in case you thought the rumors of it giving you "eye cancer" is true, it's not. There is no such thing as eye cancer from looking at a video game.)



OMG another 100%er xD I never leave it off haha, I love using 3D Mode; particularly because it feels each game has better depth for me


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 10, 2014)

always off
I can't even see it properly, makes my eye go all blurry so it's always off.


----------



## Joy (Dec 11, 2014)

Heck no, I hate it
It gives me headaches and I end up going cross eyed


----------



## Chocoroko (Dec 11, 2014)

I normally keep it off, especially for Pokemon XY/ORAS. They dont use the 3D effect consistently. When they do, primarily during battles, the frames drop like mad. So I keep the 3D off.


----------



## hdtraves (Dec 11, 2014)

I use my 3d all the time. =P until it gives me a headache.


----------



## Dollie (Dec 11, 2014)

I never use it. I don't really care about the 3D.


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't really care about the 3d either (reason why i almost opted for the 2ds but didn't want tiny screens) but i did use it a few times with Mario Kart 7 when i had it and i just felt like it was a gimick and it's hard to keep your head in the sweetspot so i keep it off. Plus it drains the battery quicker and the 3ds family doesn't exactly have the best battery life especially compared to the ds lite family


----------



## Creeper$ (Dec 12, 2014)

ew no thank


----------



## Cou (Dec 12, 2014)

i do on some games, esp the battles in pokemon and like when there are words throughout the entire screen, idk i just wanna feel the 3dness but when i play casually, not really


----------



## Coach (Dec 12, 2014)

Nope, not really. It wastes battery!


----------



## Radagast (Dec 12, 2014)

daniduckyface said:


> Plus it drains the battery quicker





Coach said:


> It wastes battery!



Is this true?


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 12, 2014)

Radagast said:


> Is this true?



Yes, my battery run out faster if I turn on 3D (along with turning on wireless) 

3D hurts my eyes so I have it off most of the time. I only have it turned on if there's eye candy.


----------



## Caffeine Coffee (Dec 12, 2014)

I use it. Especially for the New 3DS. It has improved a lot.


----------



## Milleram (Dec 12, 2014)

I never use it. It annoys me. Occasionally, when I am watching a cut scene or something I will turn it on, but otherwise I keep it turned off.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

The one time I used the 3D on my 3DS it made me feel really, really nauseous

...i ended up vomiting because of that and a fanfic I had read.

Needless to say I don't use it.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 13, 2014)

I would keep it at like 50% 3D all the time, but having to keep the 3DS directly in front of me turned me off from doing that. If the New 3DS XL happens to make landfall in North America, I may just get it as it seems to be doing a lot of things that the 3DS should have been in the first place.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't use it for most of the time, but I do if the game is in a cutscene or something. Or if it's something I feel like looking at in 3D like epic scenes in Pokemon.


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 13, 2014)

I've never bothered with the 3D, ever. Although sometimes I might accidentally flick the 3D option on by mistake, but the minute I realize it's turned on, I turn it off again. It just doesn't look that appealing to me.

I bought the console for the games, not the main feature this time.


----------



## n64king (Dec 13, 2014)

Probably 80% of the time. Most of the games I play don't seem to bother me, but that 20% included Animal Crossing, Pokemon (for which it got annoying flipping back and forth so we 2D'd it) and times I play with friends cause we can't sit still and it makes me dizzy flipping around like that.


----------



## Vinathi (Dec 14, 2014)

Nope because it drains the battery life lol. I do use it for FE:A sometimes, only for the cutscenes


----------



## WonderK (Dec 14, 2014)

I only use it when playing starfox.


----------



## JCnator (Dec 14, 2014)

I used to leave 3D effects fully on for 70% of time before I got my Japanese New 3DS. After experimenting the head-tracking 3D adjustment function for a bit, I've found it much more difficult to come back on any of my older 3DS models, to the point I only use 3D effects for 10% of time.

Also, the vast majority of the games didn't needed 3D effects anyway, so it wasn't worth for me to leave the 3D on all the time. It would also make Super Smash Bros. for 3DS more annoying to play because its fast-paced antics cause me to unintentionally move my 3DS and render the upper screen less view-able.


----------



## Leela (Dec 15, 2014)

I use it very rarely because it just doesn't interest me :/ Sometimes I take a look out of curiosity but not for very long. The only reason I bought a 3DS was because if I stuck with my old DS I wouldn't be able to get any more new games.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 15, 2014)

I used to use it all the time but then I stopped using it and I haven't used it since.


----------



## Bui (Dec 17, 2014)

I almost always play with the 3D on max. The only time I ever turn 3D off is when I'm playing Pokemon X or Y.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 19, 2014)

I rarely have the 3D setting on. Hurts my eyes and makes me a little sick to my stomach.
Which is why I can't really get my head around why they came up with the 2DS. With a 3DS you can just turn off the 3D setting or disable it completely with parental controls.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

I use it from time to time.
Mostly in Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon & Ocarina of Time 3D.

Other than that, it kills the battery life and framerate...so no.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 19, 2014)

Occasionally, depends what I'm playing. Usually just in cutscenes or small parts in games that look better in 3d. Most of the time I'm sitting in a position where if I turn on 3d it will look horrid so I tend to not use it a lot.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 19, 2014)

I actually hate it. Headache comes in like 10mins with it. Feeling dizzy just thinking about it...


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Dec 25, 2014)

I don't use it because of my eye sight, ends up giving me headaches if I focus on the 3DS feature screen for more than a 2 mins or so, If the 2DS would've come out before the 3DS I'd probably would've gotten that one just to save money since i don't use the 3D xD but I love my Yoshi 3Dxl so I'm good.


----------



## pengutango (Dec 25, 2014)

Never use it since I tend to get headaches when I look at 3D for too long. And I find it to be more of a gimmick, than anything useful. Hmm, I might as well disable it since it's annoying when I accidentally activate it when I offhandedly push the slider up.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Dec 27, 2014)

I used it some when I played Mario & Luigi: Dream Team and then I use it once in a while in Animal Crossing New Leaf. Other than that, no. It gives me migraines.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 28, 2014)

I turn it on occasionally when I'm curious what something looks like in 3D, but never leave it on too long because it strains my eyes.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Dec 29, 2014)

I almost never use it. On the regular 3ds it's really hard on the eyes and it tends to give me headaches if I use it for too long.


----------



## Alyssa (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't like using it, it gives me a headache.


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Dec 29, 2014)

I've only ever used it during cutscenes


----------



## Geneve (Jan 1, 2015)

It makes my eyes burn and is barely 3d enough to be enjoyable, so I never ever use it.


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 1, 2015)

I use it for games like Super Mario 3D Land but otherwise no.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 1, 2015)

I have trouble putting the 2 images together, so no.


----------

